# Schlauchboot fuer Ostsee



## xnfxngxr97 (20. Oktober 2012)

moin eute wollte neben meinen anderen thread diesen lieber seperat eroeffnen um die themen etwas abzugrenzen damit ueberbick dabeibt.

ich hbae mir ueberlegt ein gutes schauchboot fuer die ostsee zu zulegen ich denke zur zeit an dies hier: Zeepter 330 

hat jemand damit erfahrungen sammeln koennen?
ist es ostseetauglich?

wolte mir dazu nen 15 ps motor holen.
kann mir jemand ne gute halterung emphelen?
passt da das ganze gedoens rauf (pilker eimer schwimmwesten etc?)

laesst sich ein echolot montieren?

lg ostsee-junge!


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot fuer Ostsee*

also an deiner stelle würde ich mir lieber nen gfk oder nen kleines  alu boot zulegen da kannste alles fest montieren und dranne lassen denke immer das der 15 ps motor schon fast 50 kilo wiegt #h


----------



## steffen1 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot fuer Ostsee*

hallo ostsse-junge,
war 3 jahre mit einem zeepter 330 auf der ostsee unterwegs, tauglich dafür ist es allemal habe gute erfahrungen damit gemacht. hatte 5 ps dran. mit zwei personen geht es, ist aber schon eng. beim ersten aufbauen zu hause war es riesig auf der ostsee winzig. mein rat, wenn du kannst nimm ein größeres. habe mir dieses jahr aus platzgründen ein kleines aluboot zugelegt, marine 14M, 4,15m lang, wiegt auch nicht mehr. geberstange hatte ich mit einer schraubzwinge am spiegel befestigt. hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. vg Steffen


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot fuer Ostsee*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> also an deiner stelle würde ich mir lieber nen gfk oder nen kleines alu boot zulegen da kannste alles fest montieren und dranne lassen denke immer das der 15 ps motor schon fast 50 kilo wiegt #h


 
alu boote sind schlecht wegen den platz fuer mich :S

aber danke fuer den tip


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot fuer Ostsee*



steffen1 schrieb:


> hallo ostsse-junge,
> war 3 jahre mit einem zeepter 330 auf der ostsee unterwegs, tauglich dafür ist es allemal habe gute erfahrungen damit gemacht. hatte 5 ps dran. mit zwei personen geht es, ist aber schon eng. beim ersten aufbauen zu hause war es riesig auf der ostsee winzig. mein rat, wenn du kannst nimm ein größeres. habe mir dieses jahr aus platzgründen ein kleines aluboot zugelegt, marine 14M, 4,15m lang, wiegt auch nicht mehr. geberstange hatte ich mit einer schraubzwinge am spiegel befestigt. hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. vg Steffen


 

hi wie hast du denn den motor montiert und kann man da irgendwie ein echolot ranbauen? ;0 LG


----------



## Stefan660 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot fuer Ostsee*

Es gibt doch Saugnapfhalter, einfach vor der Fahrt dran machen und hinterher wieder runter. Kosten unter 20€. Hält bei mir auch bei schneller Fahrt.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot fuer Ostsee*



Stefan660 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch Saugnapfhalter, einfach vor der Fahrt dran machen und hinterher wieder runter. Kosten unter 20€. Hält bei mir auch bei schneller Fahrt.



Mit Haftcreme übersteht der sogar Gleitfahrt.


----------



## Stefan660 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot fuer Ostsee*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Mit Haftcreme übersteht der sogar Gleitfahrt.



Geht bei mir bisher auch ohne!


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot fuer Ostsee*

Moin Moin ostsee-junge 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/190741189001?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
dieses schlauchboot hat alles für die ostsee 
spritzdeck
scheibe
holzdeck
material hypalon glaub ich ist bj.1967
15Ps kannst du rantüddeln-)
nicht meer-)als 240€ bieten
ich fahre selber ein altes schlauchboot  bj.
anfang der70iger jahre der marke gugel über 4meter auf der ostsee

mfg nobbi


----------



## thebigangler (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot fuer Ostsee*

Hallo an alle
 ich wüde die finger von das Boot lassen zu alt und defekt
such dir lieber ein besseres Boot eins um die 3,30 - 3,60 m
habe selbst mit ein 3,10 m und 5 ps angefangen alleine ok zu zweit naja


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot fuer Ostsee*

Moin!
Lese das Thema jetzt gerade zufällig, bin sonst NIE hier im Forum aktiv.
Ist das Thema noch aktuell?
Wennja, schreib mich mal privat an:

schneiderfisch@gmx.de

ich habe ein 3.4m Schlauch und fahre mit Echolot, Downrigger und 6 edelstahlrutenhaltern zum Trolling durch die Lübecker Bucht und fange an 7 Ruten Fisch wie blöde.
Ich habe alles fotografisch festgehalten und kann dir umfangreiche detaillierte Infos und Tips geben zu dem Thema.
Gruß Olli


----------

